# Tomy AFX '69 Shootout Race Set Review



## pshoe64

Finally got my technology squared away to get the review posted. Get the details here:

Tomy AFX '69 Shootout Race Set

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2

Nice write up.

I wish they would release new sets with dual power tracks, and two power supplies. That would be so much better to avoid those power surges.


----------



## TheRockinator

Great Review. I may have to Pony Up for those cars!

Later The wonder how they will run on old LNJ Track Rockinator


----------



## Jisp

Paul, thanks for another nicely detailed and photographed review. One of my relatives is inching closer to taking the plunge on a slot set so I think I'll point him to your reviews. That's bound to give him the nudge he needs.

Vansmack, agreed that the dual PSs and dual power track would be a nice addition but I tend to look at it this way...... it seems to me that Racemasters is merely just trying to cover all levels of demand & budget with their releases. I give them credit for that. While the cars are sweet, particularly the gorgeous Stang, it's clearly an entry level set and will make a nice birthday or Christmas gift for a budding slotter.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That will depend on your rail height. My L&J's rails were a tad too high, and magnet cars would pretty much just sit there stuck to the rail until you really mashed the controller...which would promptly propel them off the first curve into the wall (kinda like someone I knows racing style...  ). I was amazed at the difference in magnet car performance when I got my old AFX track (the first generation of the Tomy style) and maggies would perform flawlessly. It's all in the rail height. If your L&J has shrunk a little, or the rail has come up out of the track, you'll know it in the first lap.

Oh, and great write up Paul! Your camera skills are exceptional!! I like the fact that this set isn't loaded with 9" 1'3 curves too!!


----------



## RacerDave

Thanks for the great review Paul. Nice job with all the great pics. This set sure looks like a winner.


----------



## pshoe64

Something I forgot to add to these reviews, the sets come with the newly tooled AFX track. All of the pieces in the set were arrow straight and flat to the table.

-Paul


----------



## Shadowracer

Have they said anything about a new batch of Super Internationals?


----------



## pshoe64

No official word yet. I know AFX wants to update all the sets with new track, cars etc, but I imagine that will take some time to rotate the old stock out before the new starts filtering in. Nothing worse than ordering a new set and the dealer/retailer sends out the old stock they still have.

-Paul


----------



## TheRockinator

TheRockinator said:


> Great Review. I may have to Pony Up for those cars!
> 
> Later The wonder how they will run on old LNJ Track Rockinator


Follow up, they don't run worth spit on my LNJ Track. I just can't get the stuff smooth enough.

Later The upgrading to modern Tomy Track Rockinator


----------



## bobhch

Man this is a cool set...Camaro vs Mustang!!

Thanks for posting up all the pictures!

Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool/great review as always!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71

Wow. I'd like to get that mustang for my son. Wish there was a MOPAR option... AAR Cuda would be Sweet. Great Job as usual Paul, Thank you


----------



## GT40

pshoe64 said:


> Something I forgot to add to these reviews, the sets come with the newly tooled AFX track. All of the pieces in the set were arrow straight and flat to the table.
> 
> -Paul


Paul
You got that right the new track is great and the set is really well made
the cars are bad fast Racemasters has it a home run with this set.
Also one more thing the price it's reasonable.
It does not coast a arm and a leg to own it...
For all you new people out there buy it you will like it..:thumbsup::hat:


----------



## RjAFX

I'm way late to this ...... one word about these cars. WOW!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Love the licencse plates very creative use of afx and z28


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Ruh Roh*



RjAFX said:


> I'm way late to this ...... one word about these cars. WOW!


 Yep, you sure ARE LATE to this one, and we have some bad news. But first some good news, IF you can find these sets or Cars for Sale, and want them- BUY THEM !...now for the Bad News, Steve from AFX/Rasemasters announced last month(on another forum), that the Factory in China, that produced these sets and cars, went bankrupt and shut it's doors. And whats Worse is, they LOST the Molds for these Two CARS !... So they won't be produced again in the future, so whats out there is IT !


----------



## RjAFX

Ralph I'm purdy quick at this. I pulled all my slot car stuff out like the 26th of October...that's after it had been packed away for the last 18-20 years. I started looking, reading, joining. I have all four of the 69 ShootOut cars. After I got the set cars in a trade with George slotnut I thought oh damn and bought a set off of ebay. Getting the slots out and showing my Son my finds has gotten him all fired up. He is the father of three (3) of my Grandsons, and when Christmas shopping the other night with his Wife called to tell me he bought a #2, #4 GT40 for the both of us....A couple hours later my phone goes off and it's Patrick again. Now he tells me he bought two 69 ShootOuts, and a SuperCoupes set ahhh for the Boys for ahhh Christmas. Said he is going back for the GIANT Raceway. I have a wee bit of a feel'n that he'll be knock'n at my door look'n for track car's and 4 or 5 SuperG+ chassis.

That whole bloody story above brings me to THIS forum. If not for THIS forum it's not likely I'd know a thing about the ShootOut set being rare, hard to find. I would have never traded some of my extra cars with slotnut George. I would not have a single new MegaG. I would not have all of these fook'n beautiful 908 Peugeot's, and GT40's. All because of HobbyTalk. The other slot forums have already been deleted from my tablet, because in these famous words after the fire, "ain't nobody got time for that."

Thanks to HobbyTalk and to YOU that use it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RjAFX, ok- cool ! ...so you're on the Ball, and I'm glad you were. And btw- Welcome to HobbyTalk, it used to be the GREATEST HO Slot Car site on the Internet. And lets hope we can bring it back to that status again.....as we don't need no stinkin Co-Hogs trying to sink our ship.


----------



## RjAFX

Ralph ..... no idea what a co-hog is, but from what I have seen since I joined three forums this is the one to use.


----------



## alpink

complete paranoia about anyone trying to destroy this site!
just ain't so.


----------



## RjAFX

PS: Thank you for the welcome .... Me on the ball? More like this forum is on the ball.


----------



## Bill Hall

Ralphthe3rd said:


> RjAFX, ok- cool ! ...so you're on the Ball, and I'm glad you were. And btw- Welcome to HobbyTalk, it used to be the GREATEST HO Slot Car site on the Internet. And lets hope we can bring it back to that status again.....as we don't need no stinkin Co-Hogs trying to sink our ship.


Well RjAFX; 

Ralf just sideswiped a blatant troll and hung it on the end of his kissy-faced welcome to you.

Setting a fine example of how one should bring back the status of GREATNESS!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bill Hall said:


> Well RjAFX;
> 
> Ralf just sideswiped a blatant troll and hung it on the end of his kissy-faced welcome to you.
> 
> Setting a fine example of how one should bring back the status of GREATNESS!


Well RjAFX, I guess deleting 100's of posts, because said Co-Hog Doesn't Deem the members of This Forum worthy, of viewing his contributions, and the behind closed doors recruitment of the top posters of this Forum- starting a good six months before their even WAS another Forum to Join, (who's doors aren't open to everyone, just those that the Top Co-Hogs deem acceptable to contribute).....Well, if that isn't back stabbing and undermining the Forum Who Gave him the celebrity status(in his own mind), which builds his ego. I guess he'll soon just ramble on, with another well thought out reply to this, to subvertly blame me(and others) for causing the decline of this once Great Slot Site.
Oh btw RjAFX, did you get the PM Invite to become a member of Hog Wallow yet ? Oh, and Rj, click on my profile link, and take a gander at what he really thinks of members(and moderators) of this Site.
PS- although my post isn't helping to make this site Great again, at least it's exposing the Truth !


----------



## alpink

*"YOU can't handle the TRUTH"*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Well RjAFX, I guess deleting 100's of posts, because said Co-Hog Doesn't Deem the members of This Forum worthy, of viewing his contributions, and the behind closed doors recruitment of the top posters of this Forum- starting a good six months before their even WAS another Forum to Join, (who's doors aren't open to everyone, just those that the Top Co-Hogs deem acceptable to contribute).....Well, if that isn't back stabbing and undermining the Forum Who Gave him the celebrity status(in his own mind), which builds his ego. I guess he'll soon just ramble on, with another well thought out reply to this, to subvertly blame me(and others) for causing the decline of this once Great Slot Site.
> Oh btw RjAFX, did you get the PM Invite to become a member of Hog Wallow yet ? Oh, and Rj, click on my profile link, and take a gander at what he really thinks of members(and moderators) of this Site.
> PS- although my post isn't helping to make this site Great again, at least it's exposing the Truth !


again, this is getting out of hand!
truth is in the eye of the beholder.
truth be known as to why wRalf wasn't invited elsewhere is proven in the quoted post.
again, there never was an attempt to dismantle this site.
rather, another site was constructed to have mature discussions and leave this jr high mentality behind.

I have been pointed out as a ring leader of suspected site demeaning posse.
no evidence of such exists.
and as far as proof in a so called email or private message, well .... I too can create anything of that sort and sign anyone I want to as the author.

this immature behavior needs to stop.
politicking all the time about a slight which hurt your feelings is no longer welcome here, or anywhere else..
put on your big boy pants and get over it.

crying "FOUL" to the moderator all the time is akin to the lonely shepherd calling "wolf" to get company from the townsfolk.

there is NO conspiracy to do this board harm from outside.
all the angst is still coming from within.
and that needs to be addressed on a personal level by he/thems/they that do it!

.


----------



## RjAFX

Ralph, Bill, Al .... Not to be rude, but I think I'll stay outa this if I can. 

I'm here because I like like AFX slot cars. There are brands that I do NOT like, but I have yet to announce that or add it to 75% of the posts I make. 

I'm hear to learn, and catch up on what I missed over the past 18-20 years. To see all the new stuff that is out, no matter what it is or who makes it. If a company makes a new item, and it's not up my alley I'll not be buying it, nor will I be tearing it apart. 

I'm here to buy, sell, and trade. I like much of the new "AFX" stuff, and I'd like to see more. I like Racemaster stuff, I like Auto World stuff. I don't like it all, that's human nature. If I win 40 million I'll pass on a million to Racemasters, and AutoWorld to keep the hobby alive. Oh, I will be asking for certain body's to be made......lol.

I am here to strike up a few friendships, with other folks in this hobby.

I am not here for site politics. I am not here to take sides. I am not here to be added to any good old boy club. I'm not here to screw anyone over or to be screwed over by anyone. I'll be "myself", be "upfront", be "honest" that's all I can do.


----------



## RjAFX

A few more things to add......I joke around, meaning, you might see me joke about one thing or another out of the blue.

I am not, nor claim to be, or want to be Mr.HotShoe slot car racer.

I am not, nor claim to be, or want to be Mr.HotShoe slot car collector.

I just want to enjoy what I do, when I do it. I want it to put a smile on my face. No matter if it's a resent trade or setting up a track in the living room to make a few laps with my GrandKids.


----------



## alpink

RjAFX,
you have found the right forum.
you attitude goes a long way towards promoting what it really is all about.
thank you for your fresh perspectives and remember the smiley face or "LOL" when joking.
hope you find what makes this hobby so magical for so many


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BullCrap Mr. J. Allan Sprenker, show me you can Fake a Photo of a Computer screen Showing a True Post like I have !
And how many times have YOU been Banned here, or given Time Outs as they are now called. And you even Mock being "Banned" by using that word and placing it under your Forum ID ! Hell, you have threatened to voluntarily leave here, and never post again -so many times It's a Joke !
And Although Your Hog Wallow- Forbids, confrontational posts like this one, you sure as heck like to jump on the Co-Hog Band Wagon HERE, and freely Express your Thoughts, when you know it's detrimental to THIS site, but that is the Plan, and Reason you post replies like this here. Coz you sure as heck coulda' have left my little "Co-Hog" Blurb alone, and never brought it up. But Instead, you Messaged your Co-Hog buddy to take notice, and he too had to post something(that was later edited) in a negative light, that he would have never been allowed to Do on the Hog Wallow Forum !



alpink said:


> again, this is getting out of hand!
> truth is in the eye of the beholder.
> truth be known as to why wRalf wasn't invited elsewhere is proven in the quoted post.
> again, there never was an attempt to dismantle this site.
> rather, another site was constructed to have mature discussions and leave this jr high mentality behind.
> 
> I have been pointed out as a ring leader of suspected site demeaning posse.
> no evidence of such exists.
> *and as far as proof in a so called email or private message, well .... I too can create anything of that sort and sign anyone I want to as the author.
> *
> this immature behavior needs to stop.
> politicking all the time about a slight which hurt your feelings is no longer welcome here, or anywhere else..
> put on your big boy pants and get over it.
> 
> crying "FOUL" to the moderator all the time is akin to the lonely shepherd calling "wolf" to get company from the townsfolk.
> 
> there is NO conspiracy to do this board harm from outside.
> all the angst is still coming from within.
> and that needs to be addressed on a personal level by he/thems/they that do it!
> 
> .


----------



## Omega

And so it starts again.

RjAFX, have not forgot the trade picture, have to wait until I get home later this afternoon. 

Dave


----------



## RjAFX

Dave ....... I just sold all but six of the OpenWheel cars. Number 71 was/is on the man's wanted list. It did not go as you Sir have first dibs.

Al ............ The magic has never lost, it's just been in storage.


----------



## Omega

No it was the Minardi number 23.

Dave


----------



## RjAFX

Oh ..... I forgot the "LOL"


----------



## alpink

RjAFX, edit your post and change the defecation word.
please!


----------



## alpink

RjAFX, nothing personal man.
but the way this thread is heading, it might have brought you a warning you don't need.
Sunday School language only here.


----------



## RjAFX

Back on subject ...... I Love this Camaro and Mustang. I don't have any mirrored display's put up. I don't evan have my Wife talked into the idea. I don't have a table built, but I'm selling one of my car's to make room in the garage to set one up. I do have the Camaro and Mustang sitting on a 15" stretch of Tomy track in front of the TV in our bedroom. I like these cars.


----------



## fordcowboy

stop the fighting now. fcb


----------

